# Rectal Pressure/Pain?



## lunarsea

Anyone else get this often?
or at all?

Sometimes its hard to distinguish where exactly the pressure or pain is,
but when it goes towards the vaginal area, it seems to be external, if it even goes into that area.

Is it just the baby's weight starting to put pressure onto the muscles down there?

Hemorrhoids? etc?


----------



## lunarsea

Anyone? its starting to worry me.


----------



## Lynsey1986

Hiya, i dont know anything at all about this, and im not sure if its the same thing, but i keep gettin a strange feeling almost like pressure down there...cant really describe it but it almost feels like the babys is pushing down with its feet (even though its not big enough to do that yet lol), and it does feel a bit painful sometimes, but mainly like a pressure sensation....


----------



## lunarsea

How far along are you?
I feel the same thing, in a way, although I would describe it slightly differently


----------



## lili24

I've started to get this. I wasn't going to make a post about it because I would find it hard to describe, but it's exactly like you explained. I've had it happen a lot today! I'm sure it's normal and hope someone has an explanation for us! Xx


----------



## Lynsey1986

im 19 weeks and 3 days. it is really hard to explain! but it sounds like we're all experiencing the same sort of thing lol. i hope it is the same anyway! x


----------



## beccamatty

Hi everyone... im not sure if this will help or if it is relevant... I get rectal pressure/pain as well... sometimes its so bad it hurts to sit on anything with a relatively hard surface ie. dinner table, park bench etc.... 

However, i have a nerve problem its called 'Pudendal Nerve Neuralgia' it means my pudendal nerve is getting squished and it causes all sorts of pain including rectal pain... i have this contidion all the time not just in pregnancy but i do know that it is worse during pregnancy, the baby can put extra pressure on this nerve to cause that pain, maybe that is what you are experiencing??? just a thought :))


----------



## want2bamom

I've had this kind of pain before but i think it was because i was constipated...But for me it would hurt when i was about to sit down or crunch down and i noticed that it doesn't happen when i'm not constipated, hmm not sure though!!


----------



## lunarsea

I'm glad I'm not the only one, and I'm glad I posted this.

It is really hard to explain though, 

but its very uncomfortable combined with regular growing/stretching pain ;l


----------

